# Touchless Car Wash Eclipse video



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

ECO - friendly and touchless...:thumb:

seems a really good idea to me :thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

whats eco friendly about it?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

What a load of cr4p. It's a swirl-o-matic that snowfoams...


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> whats eco friendly about it?


uses less water than normal. less power or drying etc



neilos said:


> What a load of cr4p. It's a swirl-o-matic that snowfoams...


how can it be "swirl i matic" when its contact less other than the wheel clean?

and did u both watch the video?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Looks very nifty but the car will simply never be clean, never.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

i assume the foam that is used must contact a TFR type solution, a shampoo.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

20RSport said:


> i assume the foam that is used must contact a TFR type solution, a shampoo.


Lol - very eco friendly then.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

its a good idea but i really cant see it getting the car clean really, would still rather do it myself than employ a machine to do it for me. although i do like the funky coloured foam, wonder if i can get my foam lance to squirt out coloured foam...


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Lol - very eco friendly then.


:lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Lol - very eco friendly then.


Yes very Eco.
All run off is contained and collected. Filtered though sludge separators to remove oil, traffic film and petroleum by products. The clean water is then recycled and filter once more. Before being reused. The run off and oils Chemical and the like are stored for collection and disposal.

Might not be an idea way of washing the car. But it is Eco friendly. Much the same and a touch-less wash with just foam and the PW. With containment used.
Gordon.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

What about the wheel arches!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

its a car wash! 99.9% of people never even look at a wheel arch, let alone clean them..

Dont really see why car washes are being posted on DW at all, let alone in the eco section?

Lets just leave it here shall we.


----------

